# Sig 229R or Kimber Aegis?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I posted last week in the Kimber forum about the Aegis because I thought thats what I really wanted. I even went to pick it up today but the guy behind the counter had me hold the 229R and it really felt good in the hand. I know the Kimber is a custom gun and the Sig is not (i know kinda hard to compare for this reason) but what i'm looking to see is who has the 229R or has shot the 229R and what do you think about it and your Sigs in general. I'm looking for quality, function, and reliability. Any input good or bad is appreciated. I want to know that what i'm carrying, I can trust my families life and my own with. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a P229R in 9mm and it is a very well built gun! It fits my hands well now that I put the E2 grips on her. The original grips were just a little to wide but not real bad, depends on your hands. 
As for shoot-ability, it's very smooth and very little felt recoil (9mm). Accurate once I learned SIG's sights. Easy to take-down and clean. What more can someone want? :smt1099
I can not compare it to the Kimber as I do not own any.....

Good Luck,

Lateck,


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The Kimber seems to be very tight and very accurate but intolerant to dirt and fouling because of this. It's pretty too. The SIG was designed for battle period.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I also see the 229 enhaced elite as well. I'm just trying to find a price on it and make sure its a good deal. I really like both ([email protected]) but I may just go Sig. The Kimber has alot of goodies but so does the Enhanced Elite and I like the extras on it better. Off I go to find a price.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

If you want a defensive handgun, it's got to be the Sig. Just my Signess talking though.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hard to compare a Kimber (1911 type) gun to a DA/SA.

That said ... I do not like to carry cocked & locked. Just my preference.

It's just my preference to carry a DA/SA gun that is hammer fired .. not striker fired.

Hence I own / shoot / love my Sig's.

:smt1099


----------

